# Trying to see Autocruise Pace



## JohnH (May 10, 2005)

Went to the NEC last week and found a van with almost the perfect layout which both my wife and I liked. The only problem was the cost. A very similar MH but at a much less cost is the Autocruise Pace. I visited a local MH dealer and they said that they do not stock 2009 models but get them in to order. Great but who spends £36+ without actually seeing the van. 
My problem is that we want to measure storage etc. to give some idea whether or not it would suit. Even if we had found Autocruise at the show we could not have got the tape measure out and cleared the masses away to start measuring.
Any advice as to where I can see a Pace would be gratefully received.
John


----------



## betsy (Oct 8, 2007)

Hi John

As Autocruise have been taken over by the Swift - try reposting this query in the Swift Motorhome Forum and as Swift personnel monitor this forum then they can probably advise you of a local dealer that has on for display.

Colin


----------



## Malc (May 9, 2005)

...there you go:
http://www.becksmotorhomes.com/stoc...se&berth=&length=&new=&price=&mtplm=&gearbox=

in stock as well!
Malc


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

Malc said:


> ...there you go:
> http://www.becksmotorhomes.com/stoc...se&berth=&length=&new=&price=&mtplm=&gearbox=
> in stock as well!
> Malc


Good dealer as well!

Peter


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

JohnH said:


> Went to the NEC last week and found a van with almost the perfect layout which both my wife and I liked. The only problem was the cost. A very similar MH but at a much less cost is the Autocruise Pace. I visited a local MH dealer and they said that they do not stock 2009 models but get them in to order. Great but who spends £36+ without actually seeing the van.
> My problem is that we want to measure storage etc. to give some idea whether or not it would suit. Even if we had found Autocruise at the show we could not have got the tape measure out and cleared the masses away to start measuring.
> Any advice as to where I can see a Pace would be gratefully received.
> John


Hi JohnH,
If you have any specific quesions or info required drop me a PM or email me on [email protected] and I will get you he answers.

If you tell me where you live I will let you know which dealers have vans , thanks 
Andy


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

I would wait for a vehicle that has had the gearbox fix and not risk one that has a retro fit gearbox mount solution. Otherwise you'll be buying a load of trouble and grief. Look at the many judder threads on here and other sites if you need convincing. 

I'm interested in one of these myself but would not contemplate one at present.


----------



## JohnH (May 10, 2005)

My grateful thanks to Colin, Malc, Peter and Andy for responding to my question. The good lady and I are off to Australia for the month of March so when we are back we will be pursuing it more fervently. Once again thanks, I have asked a few questions of Andy which I am sure will answer some of the niggles I have. Also to the last post which reminded me of one problem Fiat Ducato have been having with the new version.
John


----------

